# From Slashdot: Intel Launches 'Galileo,' an Arduino-Compatible Mini Computer



## overmind (Oct 4, 2013)

http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/10/04/1735248/intel-launches-galileo-an-arduino-compatible-mini-computer

The nice thing is that is x86 compatible.
The not nice thing is that is more expensive than Arduino.


----------



## tingo (Oct 4, 2013)

In other news, Arduino Tre.


----------



## overmind (Oct 4, 2013)

tingo said:
			
		

> In other news, Arduino Tre.



It has a nice clock speed!


----------



## silverlokk (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: From Slashdot: Intel Launches 'Galileo,' an Arduino-Comp*



			
				overmind said:
			
		

> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/10/04/1735248/intel-launches-galileo-an-arduino-compatible-mini-computer
> 
> The nice thing is that is x86 compatible.
> The not nice thing is that is more expensive than Arduino.



It's more expensive than the Arduino precisely because it's x86-compatible 

On a more serious note, check out the specs. As an x86-based mini-PC [1], it can provide for standalone development -- i.e., no need for a host PC. The snag here is the lack of video output, but a USB-capable LCD monitor should take care of that.

What OS would I want to run on this? Why FreeBSD of course 

[1] I object to the label 'mini-computer', since that refers to a computer between a mainframe and a micro-computer.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: From Slashdot: Intel Launches 'Galileo,' an Arduino-Comp*

Whats always annoying about this is that after buying the power unit, an lcd, a keyboard and mouse for development you are starting to look at prices above surpless Thinkpads like an X61 or a T60 (~£70). I know which one I would prefer.


----------



## zspider (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: From Slashdot: Intel Launches 'Galileo,' an Arduino-Comp*



			
				silverlokk said:
			
		

> [1] I object to the label 'mini-computer', since that refers to a computer between a mainframe and a micro-computer.



That's what I said too. Change the description guys.


----------

